# Bacon Pancakes



## R Blum (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2020)

Let's see, 12 Slices Thick Cut Bacon to the pound. Cover with Pancake Batter. 3 Covered Slices is about the equivalent of 1 Plain Pancake. I typically eat 4 Plain Pancakes with Butter and 100% Pure Maple Syrup. That is 4 Man Sized Pancakes, 1 Pound Thick Sliced Bacon, 3 Tablespoons Melted Butter and 3 ounces of Maple Syrup...

200 X B-6 (Y + 142) / 762 + (¥ ÷£)= 42,000 Calories! 

That's one Breakfast I need to Avoid!!!!...JJ


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 21, 2020)

This is on my to do list! Thanks for posting


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Can't get any better than that!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 21, 2020)

They look mighty tasty. . .


----------



## ozzz (Apr 21, 2020)

Very nice. Everything is good with bacon.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Let's see, 12 Slices Thick Cut Bacon to the pound. Cover with Pancake Batter. 3 Covered Slices is about the equivalent of 1 Plain Pancake. I typically eat 4 Plain Pancakes with Butter and 100% Pure Maple Syrup. That is 4 Man Sized Pancakes, 1 Pound Thick Sliced Bacon, 3 Tablespoons Melted Butter and 3 ounces of Maple Syrup...
> 
> 200 X B-6 (Y + 142) / 762 + (¥ ÷£)= 42,000 Calories!
> 
> That's one Breakfast I need to Avoid!!!!...JJ



Once a month wont hurt.  LOL


They do look good thou.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 22, 2020)

Awesome idea . Dang JJ you don't count calories in the morning do you? Farmers got bacon maybe we try this at the gathering.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks Outstanding.
I'm getting pretty good at Portion Control----I'll take 2.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 22, 2020)

What a great Idea, Grand Kids would love this ( and of coarse so would I)

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Outstanding.
> I'm getting pretty good at Portion Control----I'll take 2.
> 
> Bear



Yea and that Bear would like them even better with honey on them.    

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 29, 2020)

I very seldom eat pancakes, but I figure I could handle about 4 or 5 of those!!
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for the like Denny it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## mneeley490 (May 14, 2020)

LOL, okay, one more thing I have to try.


----------

